# Garmin Oregon 400T = awesome!!



## bucketmouthhauler (Sep 24, 2005)

I bought a garmin 400t about a month ago and freiking love this thing. If anyone is looking for a great gps I reccomend this thing. It comes with a full US topo loaded in it. The best part about it is that if you are in hills/ mountains you can put it in 3d view and it shows you everything around you. I also love the google earth feature now where you can plug the gps to your computer and it will put your tracks and waypoints into the maps and aerial photos. One feature that I also love is its ability to store pictures. I cut aerial photos from google earth and store them in the gps. Then when I want to have a broad look at the area I am in I can access the images. Plus this thing is a touch screen!! I have an old garmin etrex vista that seems like a cavemans gps compared to this thing. :lol: Just thought I would spread the word on how great this thing is. I got a good deal on mine refubished from ebay for like 369$ or something.


----------

